# For Sale: Channa*Aurantimaculata



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys looking to rehome some Channa*Aurantimaculata. They are around 3inches and eating mealworms / pellets ( No feeders ) $80 each or 6 for $350.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Giving up already? Or u bought more?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Giving up already? Or u bought more?


giving up on channa's??? No way haha. These are the extras that needs to go.


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

is it true you have to change water temperature seasonally? they seem difficult to care for.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes a seasonal fluctuation is best and needed if you wish to breed them but more important is just not keeping them in tropical temps year round. 

This Actually makes them very easy to care for , just don't use a heater. They will live long happy lives at room temperatures and in most cases just left unheated the tank will have some fluctuation in temperature between day/night and depending on season.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

haikyoboy said:


> is it true you have to change water temperature seasonally? they seem difficult to care for.


I just let nature's do its thing. So when my room gets warm it'll warm up the tank too. They are by far the easiest fish I have ever kept.


----------



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

Are these not illegal in BC?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

devonb said:


> Are these not illegal in BC?


Nope they are completely legal in bc still. If you have anymore questions on these fish please pm me guys.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump, will post pictures later tonight or tomorrow sorry.


----------



## Chuckroberts (Feb 4, 2015)

still have the channas if so contact me at 6044454848 my names chuck


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

bump still have some


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Any updated pictures?
How many left? how big are they now?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

All sold thanks!!!


----------

